# Frontosa Colony



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Just some pics and a vid of my colony. 8 Bangwe Yellow and 1 Helembe accidently tossed in..the biggest one with the five stripes instead of seven...Getting him switched soon just need to meet up with the breeder and get a suitable sized replacement.

Got pics with and without flash..the flash ones came out a lot better and you can really see the yellow in the dorsal area.

They are being fed NLS and Hikari Krill.

All f1 and around 2".

Enjoy and please comment!


































Heres the vid of them just chilling being frontosa

http://i346.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid346.photobucket.com/albums/p439/Triggaaa/Fish/100_4586.flv

Got pics with and without flash..the flash ones came out a lot better and you can really see the yellow in the dorsal area.

They are being fed NLS Cichlid Formula and Hikari Krill.

All f1 and around 2".

Sorry for the dirty tank i should have cleaned it first


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks good man-
Although I know nothing about them-----I wish they were available in my area


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I could probably send some up when they breed if you want AK..we'll talk when the time comes around.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome pics, they will be a great looking fish when they get adult size. You bred them from wild parents or you bought them from a breeder?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking good Trigga

Here are the two that I just picked up


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

They look great!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> Awesome pics, they will be a great looking fish when they get adult size. You bred them from wild parents or you bought them from a breeder?


well i didnt personally breed them but they are bred from WC parents..theres not many bangwe yellow colonies in north america so the majority of them are F1


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice! I've never kept fronts but it would be fun to try sometime.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

They are pretty cool fish man


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Arent they pretty costy? I've seen them go for like 60 bucks for a single one, at my work we had a baby in even smaller than yours going for like 20


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I didnt buy em retail i gots the hook up on em for a nice price. F1 too


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

are they aggressive at all? Can they be put into a tank with other fishes?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

you can put them with other fish from same lake as them..tanga something...but its really better to keep them in species only tank because most other cichlids will nip at the long trailers.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sweet fish trigga! is it relaxing to watch these while you are taking a break from your P's?

Do you have any Piranhas now?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


> Sweet fish trigga! is it relaxing to watch these while you are taking a break from your P's?
> 
> Do you have any Piranhas now?


frontosa are great fish to watch while high. They are so mellow and chilled back its awesome.

I have no ps right now but am planning on a big rhom sometime in the near future.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

those fronts are goin to be nice!


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

I have always been interested in these fish but wasn't sure how to go about the tank since they are so docile.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

species only tanks are the best..other fish like to bite their long trailers.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Trigga said:


> I could probably send some up when they breed if you want AK..we'll talk when the time comes around.


You have about a 3 year wait


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

armac said:


> I could probably send some up when they breed if you want AK..we'll talk when the time comes around.


You have about a 3 year wait
[/quote]
nahhh the breeder i got em from told me they should be mature around the year and a half mark...which is not too long of a wait. Even if it takes three years these fish are awesome and dont mind waiting.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Trigga said:


> I could probably send some up when they breed if you want AK..we'll talk when the time comes around.


You have about a 3 year wait
[/quote]
nahhh the breeder i got em from told me they should be mature around the year and a half mark...which is not too long of a wait. Even if it takes three years these fish are awesome and dont mind waiting.
[/quote]

no that is too young, I have spawned fronts before

maybe your friend is a better breeder than me, good luck anyways

you know there is a frontosa board out there, good advice there


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah im on it but i barely go on it... the site is pretty dull

no where as cool as pfury


----------

